# 68 Tempest Tire/Wheel recommendation



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

I just picked up a 68 Tempest and was looking for tire/wheel recommendations. I am going to be completely replacing the suspension and converting the stock drums to discs at all 4 corners. I would like to run larger brakes so I will need to run larger wheels to accomidate. In looking at a couple of sites here is what came back in regards to sizing.

Front: 17x7, 4.0 BS, +1mm offset - 235/45R17 or 225/50R17
Rear: 17x8, 4.5 BS, +1mm offset - 245/45R17 or 255/50R17

This was what the site recommended, so thoughts or comments would be appreciated. This is my first run with a Pontiac but I couldn't pass it up. All my previous experience has been with Chevelles (70 and 66) so I tend to ask a lot of "dumb" questions. 

If the 17's don't line up, I'll probably go with smaller rotors and 15's.

Thanks in advance!


----------

